# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Рецепт из крыс ))

## Justin

На всякий случай, опубликуем традиционный тайский рецепт: Выпотрошить и освежевать крыс, отрезав головы и хвосты (можно целиком). Смешать чеснок, соль и перец, обмазать этой смесью тушки и выдерживать их под прямыми солнечными лучами 6-8 часов, до подсыхания. Затем жарить в большом количестве растительного масла в течение 6-8 минут, до образования золотистой хрустящей корочки. Подавать с рисовой кашей, кисло-сладким соусом, рыбным соусом или с горячей пастой чили и со свежими овощами.

Внешний вид блюда: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

# 4 взрослые крысы или 8 молодых особей
# 2 ст. ложки соли
# 1/2 ч. ложки перца
# 10-15 давленых долек чеснока

----------


## Justin

кто приготовит , расскажите как оно на вкус))

----------


## PatR!oT

за кем первым приедет скорая отпишитесь ))))

----------


## Justin

это уже смотря кто как приготовит))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ненене, я такое не буду готовить, мне жить охота :О

----------


## vova230

Симпатичная криска с хрустящей корочкой

----------


## Justin

ну  не для  себя , так для кошки хотябы))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Кошки нету уже, она у меня в ВДВ служила....парашют на задание забыла

----------


## Justin

беднфая(((

----------


## Carlen

> ну  не для  себя , так для кошки хотябы))


Особенно с пастой чили. Думаю моему коту не понравится. Вот если просто сырую крысу, или хотя бы отварную ему подать...
А вообще на востоке и не такое едят за милую душу. Подумаешь, жареная крыса. У нас между прочим еще недавно ели повсюду нутрий. У них мясо почти такое же, мне кажется. А от нутрий совсем недалеко ушел кролик по вкусу. Так что ничего страшного.

----------


## Justin

Ладно кролик еще , но нутрия )))

----------


## Carlen

Нутрия, как нутрия. Один мой знакомый охотник, Саша Дубровский из Мурманска, говорил, что можно есть все, что шевелится. Когда мы с ним были, так сказать рядом, то все и перепробовали, что могли.

----------

